
Show HN: Proxyblock – an interactive content-blocking proxy written in golang - jcuga
https://github.com/jcuga/proxyblock
======
thibauts
I built something similar as a node module a while ago :
[https://github.com/thibauts/node-host-filtering-
proxy](https://github.com/thibauts/node-host-filtering-proxy)

------
skanga
Is it possible to have an admin user v/s normal user where normal users simply
get blocked/unblocked without the "page control" or any ability to
blocked/unblock, etc.

~~~
jcuga
Not yet, but that feature has occurred to me. Since it looks like there's some
interest, I may do another round of feature development.

------
jcuga
It's an alternative approach to a browser plugin to block ads and other stuff.

~~~
lotsoflumens
Fantastic work! What's the license?

~~~
jcuga
I need to add one (tonight perhaps), but its basically: do what you want, but
if it breaks it's not my fault. I'm just flattered if anyone finds it useful.

------
skanga
Running

If you have a go workspace set up, simply build and run out of the box

But what if you don't?

~~~
jcuga
Pre-built binaries are now available for mac/win/linux 32/64 bit:

[https://github.com/jcuga/proxyblock/releases/tag/v0.1-alpha](https://github.com/jcuga/proxyblock/releases/tag/v0.1-alpha)

------
aviv
Nice work, I'll keep an eye on this project.

